
Show HN: HireBae - zazaalaza
https://m.me/hirebae
======
ysh7
Just like me, if someone else is wondering what this is then [1].

[1]
[https://botlist.co/bots/2433-hirebae](https://botlist.co/bots/2433-hirebae)

~~~
AtheistOfFail
Oh thanks, the creator probably forgot to put context in his title...
apparently there was too much stuff there.

------
zimzim
very slow

